# Collar Fit



## nitapitalou (Jan 20, 2014)

Okay guys, the shire is getting fitter and has gained some weight. I am thinking that 24" collar is a bit too small. I don't have any pictures of the 25" collar on, but will get some soon.

This is the 24"


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Yes it does look too small. It is also sitting incorectly on his shoulder. It should angle farther back against the shoulder. Because yours is too small it rides more vertical than it should.

Don't forget also that width of the collar is just as important as length. Your horses neck will get thicker with work.

http://www.smuckersharness.com/measuring


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

nitapitalou said:


> Okay guys, the shire is getting fitter and has gained some weight. I am thinking that 24" collar is a bit too small. I don't have any pictures of the 25" collar on, but will get some soon. Hi what u actually av there ìs a 23 inch collar,collars are odd sized,hames are even,so 22in hames and 24 inch hames wil fit a 23 inch collar,i have a cob that takes a 27in collar and she is 14hh ,so u want to be lookin at that size upwards hope this helps
> 
> This is the 24"


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Also, depending on what type of driving your doing, you can get collars for drafts that can be adjusted down 3 sizes. Our work collars can go from a 26" to a 28" as we allowed for muscling and growth.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*collar*

your collar seems small on your boy as greysorrel has sagested an adjustable collar is a real gem in deed to have in any driveing tack room i drive tricky in one and tammys is hanging on her collar rack in the bedroom lol.
as to the picture its not siting correctley and also youll end up pipeing your horse whilst in draft.
have you 2 steel coat hangers that you can bend and tape togeather and shape to your horse and that should give you the correct measure ment.


----------

